# Big Boy Otis 8 months



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, it's been a little while since I posted a new Otis thread, so here he is at 8 months!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

JESUS!!!,SDO he's massive,and the dogsbollocks."wink"

EDIT:SDO your little princess is adorable.


----------



## BTmomma (Dec 17, 2007)

OMG that picture of your daughter with the stethoscope is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> JESUS!!!,SDO he's massive,and the dogsbollocks."wink"
> 
> EDIT:SDO your little princess is adorable.


I know, he's really grown the past month and Abby say's thank you!


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

BTmomma said:


> OMG that picture of your daughter with the stethoscope is just too cute for words!!!


She loves playing Doctor- and he loves being her patient


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow's he's huge! Have you ever let your daughter walk otis while you all were on a walk? I bet it would look so funny to see that. 

Edit: Umm, on that last pic you may want to white out otis's red rocket. Thats just gross!


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

He is massive! You have a beautiful family!
Looks like Otis was quite "excited" to be the patient! LOL


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I am in love! If you ever need a dog sitter; just ring. 

I can't help but notice his wee-willy-winky; tell him to put it away. This is a no doggy porn site! lol.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ha Ha- that thing is always hanging out- guess he's just a happy boy!

Durb-She loves to walk him on his leash-when we go to the vet SHE has walk her puppy in-she says so. He's her bestest buddy-I think she says that about 10 times a day. Nothing makes me happier!

Teddie-I will put you on the "if you ever need a sitter list! I think you are about #15 or so. I know- his lipstick is ALWAYS out...that's why I call him Sugar Daddy! Now u understand??


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG too funny! I noticed he was a little "excited" too but didn't know if it was appropriate to mention - I guess not LOL!!! 

Those are too cute - I agree your daughter being the doctor is my fave. I forget, he's a bull mastiff? We saw a 9 week old pup today at the dog park and he was adorable.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

That's not a dog. It's GOOOOOODDDZIIILLLAAAAAA!!

And damn, that last pic had quite the surprise. I'm so happy Ollie doesn't have that, uh, "problem". Showoff. LOL.

Ok, I'll admit. Your kid is cute. I'd duct tape her to the ceiling still, but I'd do it cutely.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

There, thats better. 









Mycharlie, I hope that pup is ok. It doesn't have all its shots, I wouldn't be surprised if it got real sick. Our dog park forbids dogs under 4 months old.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

MyCharlie said:


> OMG too funny! I noticed he was a little "excited" too but didn't know if it was appropriate to mention - I guess not LOL!!!
> 
> Those are too cute - I agree your daughter being the doctor is my fave. I forget, he's a bull mastiff? We saw a 9 week old pup today at the dog park and he was adorable.


He's an English Mastiff. Bull mastiffs have a shorter nose. Gee, seems like everyone is noticing his lipstick tonight- where are all of your minds? I think it's gotten bigger with him, maybe thats why everyone notices it now ha ha lol

Durb Thanks!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> There, thats better.


Haha, I think you need to use one of those mosiacs instead. You know, the blurry thing?

This is getting all kinds of messed up. I'm out of here before my mind goes right into the sewer.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG!!!!! My daughter and I are LITERALLY rolling on the floor!!! (And my daughter told me to write that I'm also crying)  I'm surprised charlie hasn't woken up yet with all this laughter.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

RBark said:


> That's not a dog. It's GOOOOOODDDZIIILLLAAAAAA!!
> 
> And damn, that last pic had quite the surprise. I'm so happy Ollie doesn't have that, uh, "problem". Showoff. LOL.
> 
> Ok, I'll admit. Your kid is cute. I'd duct tape her to the ceiling still, but I'd do it cutely.


Ha Ha Don't show Ollie or he will be jealous! Yep, he's a Showoff-always showing the junk!
How can you even use Duct tape and cute in the same sentence?? That's too funny.

Ha- I think there may be room to place a small dog over his goods there, Durb- try that one!!

Mycharlie-You should see the look on Otis' face...poor boy wondering whats going on- if he only knew!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Chrissy, They're both adorable. When you going to bring them both down to visit?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Rbark, no blurrying feature with MS Paint.


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> He's an English Mastiff. Bull mastiffs have a shorter nose. Gee, seems like everyone is noticing his lipstick tonight- where are all of your minds? I think it's gotten bigger with him, maybe thats why everyone notices it now ha ha lol
> 
> Durb Thanks!


I will have trouble putting lipstick on for church tomorrow. ROFL!!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

ChrissyBz said:


> Chrissy, They're both adorable. When you going to bring them both down to visit?


Oh sweetie I've been ready for a month now...damn snow anyway! We would come in a PA minute, believe me. I am just afraid I wouldn't come back home. NOW STOP TEMPTING ME!!!



Patches' Pet said:


> I will have trouble putting lipstick on for church tomorrow. ROFL!!!!


Ha-glad I made your morning already!! I am laughing so hard right now...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LMFAO,leave him alone ulot he cant help poping out.

Hope there are no zooaphiles on this site!!! they would have a field day there.lmfao and rofl


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> LMFAO,leave him alone ulot he cant help poping out.


Most guys have trouble in their early puberty with "pitching a tent". I guess Otis is just pitching a "pup tent"! LOL


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

This thread is all kinds of wrong, I'm calling the police on you all. LOL.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

RBark said:


> This thread is all kinds of wrong, I'm calling the police on you all. LOL.


Go ahead- they'll just get the laugh-sies like we've got...they's also be jealous like all you other guys are..dogs and humans!!

I seriously am laughing SO hard and cannot stop-you guys have made my night a little funner!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I was just gonna say...OMG HES HUGE! And Dr. Baby Girl looks like she is almost ready for med school. And you have beautiful blue eyes.

But than after reading through....I also have to add...This is one funny thread..Yall had me crying too


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

digits mama said:


> I was just gonna say...OMG HES HUGE! And Dr. Baby Girl looks like she is almost ready for med school. And you have beautiful blue eyes.
> 
> But than after reading through....I also have to add...This is one funny thread..Yall had me crying too


Thank You, Digit-baby girl and Otis both have my eyes I can only hope she really goes to med school...

I can always count on Otis for a good laugh...and I guess all of you can now, too! What a goof.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Go ahead- they'll just get the laugh-sies like we've got...they's also be jealous like all you other guys are..dogs and humans!!
> 
> I seriously am laughing SO hard and cannot stop-you guys have made my night a little funner!


Lmao,SDO,ur hilarious!

Mama V,ur terrible

P.P,thats funny,ROFL


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok I don't feel so bad about noticing it now. I thought wow he look mighty happy in those pictures..I guess he REALLY is! 

They're fantasic pictures..besides his wee-willy-winky in that last one..We all love him regardless.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Crack me up! This whole thread made me chuckle. I have a friend that refers to such things on her dog as lipstick too. That makes me sick to my stomach though. LOL Durb cracked me up, you could feel his disgust through cyber space. LOL Either way, that is a handsome boy and beautiful little girl you have there Sugar daddy. (Oh heavens, I don't even know if I can call you that anymore. LOL)


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ive got enough Aslan "pinky" shots to start a "pinkys lets see em" thread LMFAO!
they always pop at the most inapropriate moments


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

It's like that old "Where's Waldo" game! LOL Where's Pinky???
Ok, that was ALMOST too sick to post.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

P.P.LMAO,your terrible.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Ive got enough Aslan "pinky" shots to start a "pinkys lets see em" thread LMFAO!
> they always pop at the most inapropriate moments


They do! I've started to see that too. Maybe it's the flash that does it..you go to push the button and "woo hoo". 


Patches' Pet said:


> It's like that old "Where's Waldo" game! LOL Where's Pinky???
> Ok, that was ALMOST too sick to post.


I almost didn't post my first reply..I felt alittle bad, but knew I couldn't have been the only one who noticed it.

I'm sorry SDO this thread has gone from adorable Otis pictures to pinky talk...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Otis talk around here always ends up with "pinky talk" so It's okay, really...I'm used to it-sad as it is to say! Ha Ha If I weeded out all of the pics without lipstick in them I wouldn't have many!!
Thank You everyone for the compliments-other than the pinky ones..not sure what to think about those of you lookin at my baby's "stuff"

INGA-you can call me sugar mamma instead if that helps your thoughts...ha ha!!


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, either way, the rest of him is quote stunning. I love the way he interacts with your daughter. I would like to have a big dog someday. He looks like a big ole sweetie. I'll bet he seems intimidating until he gets in licking distance, huh?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Patches' Pet said:


> Well, either way, the rest of him is quote stunning. I love the way he interacts with your daughter. I would like to have a big dog someday. He looks like a big ole sweetie. I'll bet he seems intimidating until he gets in licking distance, huh?


Yep, very intimidating- and then the tail starts wagging and its all over. The mailman is afraid of him-just his size-he can see that he's just a baby but dosen't like his size. I can't wait to see how the mailman reacts when I open the door in another year when he's grown to full size!!
My boy that passed away was also a big baby, but never licked once. Otis gives me kisses every chance he gets...about 10 times a day-they're getting wetter by the week!!


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

> Teddie-I will put you on the "if you ever need a sitter list! I think you are about #15 or so.


Wait! Am I on that list? I am so in love with Otis

My boy turns 8 months on Tuesday. I think he's big until I see Otis. I think we maybe play in the same way though. I lay on the floor and he walks around and lays on me and it's all great silliness



> Most guys have trouble in their early puberty with "pitching a tent". I guess Otis is just pitching a "pup tent"! LOL


lol! Oh, this is a funny thread. I'm glad Schmoo is a bit more...errr... reserved


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

natureloverchris said:


> Wait! Am I on that list? I am so in love with OtisMy boy turns 8 months on Tuesday. I think he's big until I see Otis. I think we maybe play in the same way though. I lay on the floor and he walks around and lays on me and it's all great silliness
> lol! Oh, this is a funny thread. I'm glad Schmoo is a bit more...errr... reserved


Looks like you are now #16 Chris, I didn't have you down on the list, sorry
You can see how red my face was- he is SOOO heavy it squeezes the life outta me when he lays on me! He loves to wrestle-I definitely lose that battle now, though! He cheats, though-he pulls my hair(as you can also see in pics!)
Just added Schmoo to the reserved/shy guy list... Otis is at the top of the Sugar Daddy List, though!


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

> Looks like you are now #16 Chris, I didn't have you down on the list, sorry
> You can see how red my face was- he is SOOO heavy it squeezes the life outta me when he lays on me! He loves to wrestle-I definitely lose that battle now, though! He cheats, though-he pulls my hair(as you can also see in pics!)
> Just added Schmoo to the reserved/shy guy list... Otis is at the top of the Sugar Daddy List, though!


Yea! I'm on the list.

Yes, when Schmoo lays on me it can squeeze the breath out of me (or make me realize I need to pee NOW). It's become a game though. He also nibbles on my hair, so Otis and Schmoo must share the same tactics

Schmoo is definitely not shy in most respects so he must just be reserved.

How much does Otis weigh?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know-havent had him to the vet in a while- he weighed only 53lbs mid-November...I am guessing about 140 now-total guess but I think that's pretty close if not underestimating. He's a big boy-his dad was 240 and his ma was 180, so he's no where near done growing yet.


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

natureloverchris said:


> Wow.


What??? he's just a little puppy...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you think Photoshop will come out with a pet version of red eye? Pinky remover?
It will be able to blend in the tip with any color dog. LOL


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Otis is such a gorgeous guy, and baby girl is a vet in the making right there! Ahhm the "pup" tent comment was what sent me over the edge...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inga- you got me goin again...my belly still hurts from last night! ha ha

Dieselsmama I hope so-she'd fulfill her mamas lifetime dream!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Lucky for me both pups of mine are boys. So no harm done if they ever see OTIS winky. But I must say, I only saw Abel's winky four times since we got him neutered. Cain's winky for some reason, never liked showing off. 

My, OTIS is a gianttttt!!! I am so gunna pee my pants if that dog ever approached me in the dark.  Unless I guess if he tells me, "its ok, its just me OTIS."


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Mudra said:


> Lucky for me both pups of mine are boys. So no harm done if they ever see OTIS winky. But I must say, I only saw Abel's winky four times since we got him neutered. Cain's winky for some reason, never liked showing off.
> 
> My, OTIS is a gianttttt!!! I am so gunna pee my pants if that dog ever approached me in the dark.  Unless I guess if he tells me, "its ok, its just me OTIS."


I'm sorry, but I have no idea how anyone could be afraid of any dog that big. They should be afraid of ME!!!!!

Imagine what I would do to him? I'd mount him and ride him around like a horse! Big dogs across the world should falter at the sight of me...


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

RBark said:


> I'm sorry, but I have no idea how anyone could be afraid of any dog that big. They should be afraid of ME!!!!!
> 
> Imagine what I would do to him? I'd mount him and ride him around like a horse! Big dogs across the world should falter at the sight of me...


Well, note to myself "I should faint at the very sight of you". You sound like you came from the "bully breed".


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Mudra said:


> Well, note to myself "I should faint at the very sight of you". You sound like you came from the "bully breed".


Haha if only you knew. I've said before several times, but Ollie is perfect for me. I don't think any other dog could take my bullying to the extent he does, and like me for it. LOL.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Stop talking about my Otis' rocket!!! He's just a big baby!  I love these new Otis pictures. My husband just walked in and is amazed at how massive his head is! I wuv him. Give him big wet kisses for me.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Oh sweetie I've been ready for a month now...damn snow anyway! We would come in a PA minute, believe me. I am just afraid I wouldn't come back home. NOW STOP TEMPTING ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha-glad I made your morning already!! I am laughing so hard right now...


Well don't bring them down today. That darn Texas cold front has come down even farther. It's only 67*F right now. Too weird. It's supposed to get even colder tonight. Last night was only 65*F. I have NEVER seen it this cold in March. What was that about global warming?? Where the heck is it??


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mudra said:


> Lucky for me both pups of mine are boys. So no harm done if they ever see OTIS winky. But I must say, I only saw Abel's winky four times since we got him neutered. Cain's winky for some reason, never liked showing off.
> 
> My, OTIS is a gianttttt!!! I am so gunna pee my pants if that dog ever approached me in the dark.  Unless I guess if he tells me, "its ok, its just me OTIS."


How could you be afraid of that face-do you mean fraid of being slobbered to death?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

RBark said:


> I'm sorry, but I have no idea how anyone could be afraid of any dog that big. They should be afraid of ME!!!!!
> 
> Imagine what I would do to him? I'd mount him and ride him around like a horse! Big dogs across the world should falter at the sight of me...


I am afraid of you only because I know you have snakes...

The kids used to ride my old boy around. I haven't let them on Otis yet, he's too young yet. By the end of the summer, though and I am sure his sissy will be riding him around. She keeps saying she wants a horse..she's got one already!



Ella'sMom said:


> Stop talking about my Otis' rocket!!! He's just a big baby!  I love these new Otis pictures. My husband just walked in and is amazed at how massive his head is! I wuv him. Give him big wet kisses for me.


I know, picking on a baby like that-terrible isn't it?? I gave him some xtra kisses from his godmother!



ChrissyBz said:


> Well don't bring them down today. That darn Texas cold front has come down even farther. It's only 67*F right now. Too weird. It's supposed to get even colder tonight. Last night was only 65*F. I have NEVER seen it this cold in March. What was that about global warming?? Where the heck is it??


OOOOOOO 67-you are a bragger still-it is SO windy and cold here-maybe 25 without the wind chill. So, you are wearing a turtle neck today, then???


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

> OOOOOOO 67-you are a bragger still-it is SO windy and cold here-maybe 25 without the wind chill. So, you are wearing a turtle neck today, then???


Ummmm, cowl neck actually, and a polartec jacket + winter socks with my crocs.(blush) Our staff is wearing heavy sweaters too. I've got the hood up on the jacket too 'cause my ears are cold. Wheres my gloves? Remember, we have no windows in the restaurant(where I am right now) I'm outside.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> Ummmm, cowl neck actually, and a polartec jacket + winter socks with my crocs.(blush) Our staff is wearing heavy sweaters too. I've got the hood up on the jacket too 'cause my ears are cold. Wheres my gloves? Remember, we have no windows in the restaurant(where I am right now) I'm outside.


LOL poor Chrissy -- sounds like you are well on your way to frostbite


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> LOL poor Chrissy -- sounds like you are well on your way to frostbite



Ok, DON'T laugh y'all. I just took this. I am COLD! Ok? Your blood gets thin after a while here.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA poor girl you look chilled!!! You look as if it is 30 outside! Thanks Chirssy, you make me feel warm in my 72 degree house...I have tshirt and sweats on and I am nice n toasty...haha I won't dare go out like this though-I'd instantly be a popsicle!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm just wearing a t-shirt and boxers and it's 60 in here....


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ella'sMom said:


> Stop talking about my Otis' rocket!!! He's just a big baby!  I love these new Otis pictures. My husband just walked in and is amazed at how massive his head is! I wuv him. Give him big wet kisses for me.


Ellas mom,ROFL,this thread is getting explicit.
Do u know how that sounds?
Lmfao,poor old Otis


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Unfortuantly I do know what you mean Mr.P.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Unfortuantly I do know what you mean Mr.P.


LOL,Durb im outta here,not getting in trouble.
The funny thing is i dont think she realises


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think she realises what she just said either.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats what makes it even funnier,LMFAO.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys are just getting more and more dirty. I'm siting here making sure to re think what I'm going to type so it doesn't come across wrong. 

SDO - Glad to hear I'm some where on that list. I have to make plans so that every one gets sick or something so I jump up to #1 place! I call dibs!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> You guys are just getting more and more dirty. I'm siting here making sure to re think what I'm going to type so it doesn't come across wrong.
> 
> SDO - Glad to hear I'm some where on that list. I have to make plans so that every one gets sick or something so I jump up to #1 place! I call dibs!


They can't help it... They're men.LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

OK Teddie- you're in!! No turnin' back now!

You guys are naughty-get your minds outta the gutter!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, Otis is big! You guys are too funny.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Ellas mom,ROFL,this thread is getting explicit.
> Do u know how that sounds?
> Lmfao,poor old Otis


Hehehehe.....just read my post again and I am LMAO. Dirty minds think alike.....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ella'sMom said:


> Hehehehe.....just read my post again and I am LMAO. Dirty minds think alike.....


Dosen't matter what they think-Otis loved his wet kiss..ha ha 
I do believe they are all jealous of what my baby's got and are just jealous


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Dosen't matter what they think-Otis loved his wet kiss..ha ha
> I do believe they are all jealous of what my baby's got and are just jealous


Umm; yeah that's it. lol


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Oi,SDO,becareful,i'll post some Aslan "pinkys" in a minute.lol,he's packing too."wink"


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My first thought was "How can she have him lay on her??" LOL!! I can't do that with Uallis...ugh!! He crushes me if I let him. Sometimes he'll try to lay on me but I'll end up just pinned underneath him and have to be "rescued" by my boyfriend. LOL!! I'm a wuss, what can I say?!

Love the pictures though...especially the ones with your daughter in them. You can actually *see* the bond between them...it's amazing and very precious.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> My first thought was "How can she have him lay on her??" LOL!! I can't do that with Uallis...ugh!! He crushes me if I let him. Sometimes he'll try to lay on me but I'll end up just pinned underneath him and have to be "rescued" by my boyfriend. LOL!! I'm a wuss, what can I say?!
> 
> Love the pictures though...especially the ones with your daughter in them. You can actually *see* the bond between them...it's amazing and very precious.


Thank You MDAWN! As you can see in the pic where he is laying on me I am not breathing- my face is bright red- but I LOVED every minute of it. He loves to wrestle with me- and hard, but when it comes to girly he is so easy and lets her climb all over him- it is just amazing he knows to be easy. I'll let you know in a few months if I can still stand him laying on me without being smothered to death.
The way those two look at each other is so cute-you can tell just how much they love each other from one look...I love it-after we lost Brutus this past August I wasn't sure she'd ever be that close to a dog again- thank goodness I was wrong!
Here's a pic of him in case you haven't seen my old boy


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Otis...I've missed you ol' boy. So glad to see some new pics of you and they are adorable even if your "winky" is showing! You guys are freakin hilarious I laughed so hard while reading this post I almost feel off my chair


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Otis...I've missed you ol' boy. So glad to see some new pics of you and they are adorable even if your "winky" is showing! You guys are freakin hilarious I laughed so hard while reading this post I almost feel off my chair


It's been days and i am still laughing about it- naughty boys acting like they hadn't seen one before


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well not on a dog.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

He's beautiful. I see you're in PA, is he from Celestial Mastiffs?


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

he's huge! he's so awesome looking! you must be very proud. 

-naoki


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> he's huge! he's so awesome looking! you must be very proud.
> 
> -naoki


I am a VERY proud mama <----- see that's me!! You'll see, a few more months and you'll have a huge boy yourself! Nothing I'd rather have, either..except maybe another one...or two!


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

SDO - one more post and you will hit 1,000! (I don't know why I noticed that! - LOL)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Patches' Pet said:


> SDO - one more post and you will hit 1,000! (I don't know why I noticed that! - LOL)


HA-I didn't even notice that--- Just for you I will post it with your quote-betcha feel special now, dontcha??? Aww, and it's on my baby's thread...what a moment I am having Ha Ha Thanks for making it special ha ha 
*POST 1000 wooohooo!!*

Now, when you get to 1000 I had BETTER be there!! haha
BTW, did you get your lipstick on okay for church without laughing?


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

First, thanks for the honor! At the rate I post, we won't have to wait long for my 1,000th! I do feel very special!

Second, church was cancelled as we had a blizzard on Saturday and into Sunday! I dodged that bullet for another week. Heaven knows I am not applying lipstick just for work. LOL


----------



## rayter (Oct 24, 2007)

Lovely!!! 

Congrats. 





_______________
sport dog


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Patches' Pet said:


> First, thanks for the honor! At the rate I post, we won't have to wait long for my 1,000th! I do feel very special!
> 
> Second, church was cancelled as we had a blizzard on Saturday and into Sunday! I dodged that bullet for another week. Heaven knows I am not applying lipstick just for work. LOL


Ha Ha Guess I'll have to bring up this thread again next Sunday and see how it goies on for ya!! Ha Ha No, I wouldn't put on lipstick for work, either-then again I am a stay home mommy- I don't even have to wear makeup!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I love his face. I never get tired of his pictures. He looks so cute and clean.kameha is always covered in a layer of dirt-haha. Otis always looks like he's smiling with you guys.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LMH said:


> I love his face. I never get tired of his pictures. He looks so cute and clean.kameha is always covered in a layer of dirt-haha. Otis always looks like he's smiling with you guys.


Ha Ha Thanks- I wipe him with baby wipes more than I do my 3 year old anymore!! He loves it, though-and it smells like I have a baby in the house all of the time-which I LOVE!!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL-Hey I use babywipes too!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LMH said:


> LOL-Hey I use babywipes too!


I have to otherwise I think I would have to bath him every other day!
I am sure you are the same way, too! Those big paws kick up too much dirt and muck not to use them! The dog wipes are so expensive-baby wipes work just the same- and smell better!


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG Otis is just simply gorgeous. I know I am still new here, but the more I see photos of English Mastiffs, the more I want one! LOL.. He is amazing!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Billiie said:


> OMG Otis is just simply gorgeous. I know I am still new here, but the more I see photos of English Mastiffs, the more I want one! LOL.. He is amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


I love love love this pictures. Absolutely adorable, and Otis looks like such a ham. Fantastic pictures as always.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> I love love love this pictures. Absolutely adorable, and Otis looks like such a ham. Fantastic pictures as always.


THank you- mee too....I love how she is closing her eyes like she actually hears a heart beat- she is SOO comical as is he!


----------

